# Plasticiens et compagnie !!



## aCLR (10 Mai 2008)

*Autoportrait*. Pièce unique. 895 x 297 x 140 mm. Polyuréthane et miroir. 2002. © Tous droits réservés​


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2008)

vala, c'est mieux ici, reste à le faire vivre !


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2008)

Merci alèm.




J'osais pas demander :rose:

Même règle que pour les autres fils : 700 px et 100 ko !


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2008)

*Autoportrait*. Pièce unique. 895 x 297 x 140 mm. Polyuréthane et miroir. 2002. © Tous droits réservés​


----------



## macmarco (11 Mai 2008)

Pour m'abonner, tiens, quelques petites figures en argile.


----------



## prasath (13 Mai 2008)

J'aime les totems...


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2008)

*Autoportrait*. 225 x 76 x 73 mm. Fonte à l'argile. 2000. © Tous droits réservés.​


Exemplaire en bronze, propriété établissement public.
Exemplaire en aluminium, propriété privée.
Exemplaire en fonte, propriété de l'artiste.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mai 2008)

Je vais voir ce que j'ai en stock...


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2008)

*auto-portrait.*
Dimensions variables.
Acier et film étirable.
1999-2008.
© Tous droits réservés.​


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2008)

Cliquez sur l'image pour agrandir.



*Autoportrait*. Fac-similé du Larousse. Document numérique. 2006. © Tous droits réservés.​


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2008)

*Autoportrait*. Exemplaire unique. 1780 x 405 x 140 mm. Fonte au sable. Aluminium. 2000. © Tous droits réservés.
Tirage numérique de la série *Double self*. 2008. © Tous droits réservés.​


----------



## bcommeberenice (17 Mai 2008)

:love:


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2008)

merci.



La prochaine plus tard !


----------



## prasath (17 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> La prochaine plus tard !



Sans la cuillère...


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Sans la cuillère...



Nous sortons de la charte de macG !




:rose: et je suis un peu timide !


----------



## Madeline (17 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> :rose: et je suis un peu timide !



:mouais: Euh.... Pas tant qu'ça!  
Pis... avec un peu d'imagination... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

Meret Oppenheim.

en fait, il te manquais le service complet...  

interessant les formes d'approches dans l'apparition...

*******

et ton projet vidéo ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> (&#8230
> 
> interessant les formes d'approches dans l'apparition...



À ce titre j'ai réalisé une vidéo en 2001 dans une école primaire. Tous les élèves sont passés dans ce dispositif. Les classes étaient rangées en file indienne derrière et chacun leur tour, les enfants et le corps enseignant apparaissaient et sortaient du champ.





*Auto-portrait.* Extrait vidéo. École Chevreul, Le Petit-Quevilly (76). Dimensions variables. Acier et film étirable. 2001.
© Tous droits réservés.





*Auto-portrait.* Extrait vidéo. École Chevreul, Le Petit-Quevilly (76). Dimensions variables. Acier et film étirable. 2001.
© Tous droits réservés.​

*******




LHO a dit:


> et ton projet vidéo ?



À ce sujet, je me demande s'il est possible d'insérer des balises vidéo pour insérer des créa. (question pour les modérateurs )

J'ai répondu à un appel à résidence avec une vidéo réalisée en début d'année.
Et pour mon projet, je travaille toujours dessus, les aspects techniques sont résolus. Je m'attache maintenant à peaufiner le concept avant de devoir le défendre devant un jury lors de la session de septembre.


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2008)

*Autoportrait*. Exemplaire unique. 1780 x 405 x 140 mm. Fonte au sable. Aluminium. 2000. © Tous droits réservés.
Tirage numérique de la série *Double self*. 2008. © Tous droits réservés.​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> À ce titre j'ai réalisé une vidéo en 2001 dans une école primaire. Tous les élèves sont passés dans ce dispositif. Les classes étaient rangées en file indienne derrière et chacun leur tour, les enfants et le corps enseignant apparaissaient et sortaient du champ.
> 
> À ce sujet, je me demande s'il est possible d'insérer des balises vidéo pour insérer des créa. (question pour les modérateurs )
> 
> ...



pour mettre en ligne (façon YouTube en mieux, puisque tu as le choix des paramètres d'encodage) voir ce lien. 
pas trop le temps de faire un tuto... 
mais je pourrai te donner des informations supplémentaires.

dans un premier temps downloader le player (v.1.36, dans la version 1.34, il y a une variante avec photo façon YouTube ou DailyMotion) et le tutorial "embedding the player in your site".

pour encoder une vidéo au format .flv (Flash Video) il y a ffmegX si tu n'as pas Flash 8.0 ou Flash CS3. 
codec On2 VP6 et Quality entre 400 et 900 Kbps (fonction du contenu de ta vidéo). faire des tests.

choisir un format 4:3 multiple de 8 (les encodages se font par blocs de 8 x 8 ou 16 x 16 squared pixels). pour un format widescreen choisir le 4:3 letterbox.


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2008)

Avant de disparaître dans le plâtre et de fondre dans l'étuve.




*Self Sculpture.* Épreuve en cire. 180 x 160 x 110 mm. Cire. 2008. © Tous droits réservés.​


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Mai 2008)

POur les cuillères, j'ai eus un prof à l'école des beaux arts qui fesait ce genre de photos, de réalisations... avec des cuillères : Patrick Tosani


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> POur les cuillères, j'ai eus un prof à l'école des beaux arts qui fesait ce genre de photos, de réalisations... avec des cuillères : Patrick Tosani






Merci pour l'info Sind' !


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)




----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2008)

*Autoportrait*. 230 x 228 x 40 mm. Bois, peinture et polyuréthane. 2002. © Tous droits réservés.


Étant donné que je suis parti d'un modèle tout droit sorti du tiroir à couverts, j'ai quelques fois fixé sur la pellicule l'objet qui allait se substituer à mon image. Ensuite de dessin en peinture, je me suis forgé la main le long de ses courbes, pour finalement la ramener dans la troisième dimension.​


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Mai 2008)

Bon ben tu aurais pu largement le remplacer. Ton travail est plus vivant et semble moins... autiste à mon goût.

La machine à CDB m'interdit encore de t'envoyer des good wibes... tant pis


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_22*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


Pour _fêter_ les 12 ans de cette installation, réalisée en collaboration avec Marti Folio, J'ai édité un semainier.
Concernant l'installation, il s'agissait pour nous d'enfouir quelques carcasses de voitures et une caravane dans les galets de la plage
(donc de produire du _beau_) tout en sensibilisant aux problèmes de la pollution maritime. (donc de discuter du _bien_)
Le public s'est emparé de l'espace scénique pour improviser des scènes de jeux que nous avons fixé à la volée.

À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_23*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2008)

*Autoportrait*. Exemplaire unique. 1780 x 405 x 140 mm. Fonte au sable. Aluminium. 2000. © Tous droits réservés.
Tirage numérique de la série *Double self*. 2008. © Tous droits réservés.​


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2008)

*mandala_01*. Vidéo. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.​


----------



## Madeline (4 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *mandala_01*. Vidéo. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.​



Tout simplement superbe!
De qui est la musique ?
De toi ?


----------



## prasath (4 Juin 2008)

hypnotique


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> hypnotique



_Le mandala est littéralement un cercle, bien que son dessin soit complexe et souvent contenu dans une enceinte carrée. () Le mandala est à la fois un résumé de la manifestation spatiale, une image du monde, en même temps que la représentation et l'actualisation de puissances divines. Le mandala est aussi une image psychologique (guide de l'âme), propre à conduire celui qui la contemple à l'illumination._ In *Dictionnaire des symboles*, p. 607, 20 ème réimpression, 1999.



Madeline a dit:


> Tout simplement superbe!
> De qui est la musique ?
> De toi ?



Oui, la musique est de ma composition.


----------



## Madeline (4 Juin 2008)

RE-Superbe :love:

Alors je trouve que tu devrais le préciser (et donner toutes les infos techniques) ! Surtout quand tu présentes cette création en plublic... sur la toile mondiale... comme par exemple via ce forum :love:


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_24*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## electricpolaris (11 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *Autoportrait*. Pièce unique. 895 x 297 x 140 mm. Polyuréthane et miroir. 2002. © Tous droits réservés​



merci du partage 

je dois avouer que j'ai pas appris grand chose de miraculeux en 4 ans aux beaux-arts si ce n'est que la plus part de mes "professeurs" étaient inaptes et que si on fait une petite allusion à ces lacunes on risque de le payer...et oui bon courage et continuation Arnaud !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_25*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## NED (16 Juin 2008)

Arf j'me lance aussi...
Remy ils ont tous disparu les fils "NED artiste" ou encore "les sites photos que vous aimez" ?

Bref je vous mets le lien sur le recent *flickr du 9emeConcept*, mon collectif d'artiste.
Bonne visite.


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_26*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2008)

*Visita Interirem Terrae Rectificando Invenies Operae Lapidem*.
Pièce unique. 1080 x 760 x 40 mm. Fer, papier et encre. 1997. © Tous droits réservés.​





la formule sur laquelle je suis tombé lorsque je me suis emparé, pour la première fois, du Dictionnaire des symboles. Je feuilletais ce livre en me demandant à quoi bon pouvait servir un tel ouvrage. La vision de ce mot* du langage courant dans une version composée d'initiales attira mon attention. La lecture de la définition fut un choc salvateur



**V.I.T.R.I.O.L.*


----------



## Madeline (26 Juin 2008)

Merci aCLR pour cette découverte ! 

Je me permets d'ajouter... ce que je viens de trouver (grâce à toi) et de lire dans le dictionnaire des symboles, pages 1023, édition 1982

Visita interiorem terae rectificando invenies operae lapidem soit, selon une traduction de Jean Servier.
_Descends dans les entraillles de la terre, en distillant tu trouveras la pierre de l'oeuvre_
Ces initiales ont formé un mot initiatique, qui exprime la loi d'un processus de transformation, concernant le _retour de l'être au noyau le plus intime de la personne humaine... ce qui revient à dire: Descends au plus profond de toi-même et trouve le noyau insécable, sur lequel tu pourras bâtir une autre personnalité, un homme nouveau_. (SERH.138)


----------



## Madeline (29 Juin 2008)

Je m'adresse à aCLR parce que c'est le premier qui a posté sur ce fil, mais peut-être devrais-je m'adresser également à Alem 

Mes questions:
Quelles sont les règles pour poster dans cette discussion ?
Quelles genre de créations peut-on y déposer ?
Par exemple, une estampe numérique... ou une estampe seraient-elles susceptibles d'être accueillies ? 
Que couvre _plasticiens et compagnie_?


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

*PLASTICIEN, -IENNE*, subst.

*A. &#8211;* [Corresp. à plastique I A] Artiste, généralement peintre ou sculpteur, dont le propre est de donner des formes une représentation esthétique. _Le mécanisme de la création artistique est bien mystérieux: on dirait parfois qu'en chaque individu, le plasticien méprise profondément l'idéaliste, et le dupe en travaillant pour son propre compte_ (LHOTE, _Peint. d'abord,_ 1942, p.174).

&#8226; «Le *plasticien* est tout. Voyez Michel-Ange ou Raphaël: ils sont architectes, poètes, etc. Parce que le *plasticien* rend sa forme d'une façon concrète, il aurait pu la rendre de toute autre façon.» En sorte que selon lui, le *plasticien* est un être universel...
GONCOURT, _Journal,_ 1860, p.789.

*&#8211;* _P. anal., en appos. avec valeur d'adj. De grands noms se sont mis à défiler qu'il a soigneusement étiquetés: écrivain musical, écrivain plasticien, beauté grammaticale, etc._ (DU BOS, _Journal_, 1921, p.36).

*B. &#8211;* [Corresp. à _plastique_ I D] _Tous ceux qui &#8211; des chirurgiens plasticiens eux-mêmes à l'ordre des médecins, sans omettre les associations de consommateurs &#8211; constatent, chaque jour, les ravages provoqués par ce qui a pu être nommé le «racket de la beauté»_ (Le Monde, 20 juin 1979, p.13, col. 2).

*C. &#8211;* _Subst. masc._ ,,Ouvrier façonnant les matières plastiques (...) en vue de réaliser des objets divers`` (_Mét_. 1955).
Prononc.: [ plastisj&#55297;&#56361; ], fém. [-j&#55297;&#56361;n]. *Étymol. et Hist. 1. a)* 1860 subst. «celui qui recherche l'expression de la beauté par la reproduction ou la création de formes» (GONCOURT, _loc. cit_.); *b)* 1919 adj. sensibilité plasticienne (BENDA, Belphégor, Paris, Émile-Paul frères, p.40); *2.* 1955 (_Mét_.); *3.* 1970 chir. (ROB. _Suppl_.). Dér. de _plastique_*; suff. -_ien_*. *Fréq. abs. littér.*: 12. *Bbg.* QUEM. _DDL_ t.3, 7.



&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

visuel de 800 x 800 px et 150 Ko


----------



## Madeline (30 Juin 2008)

Grand Merci pour ces précisions... qui correspondent à ma vision de ce qu'est un, une plasticien,  plasticienne... 
 
Pour celles et ceux que cela intéresse, *ici* une définition du concept de plasticité
et* là * un article sur le concept de plasticité


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Grand Merci pour ces précisions... qui correspondent à ma vision de ce qu'est un, une plasticien,  plasticienne...
> ()



Donc tu vas pouvoir poster quelques images




Vais me sentir moins seul


----------



## Madeline (30 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Donc tu vas pouvoir poster quelques images
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est en plein ça... 
... et pour ça


----------



## Madeline (30 Juin 2008)

_Jeux d'eau_, variations, 1er état, 2008


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_27*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## Madeline (30 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *on ne cite pas*
> 
> *Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
> *Cal_2008_27*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.
> ...



Il n'y a pas d'image. Est-ce normal?  
Voilà ce que je vois:


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Chez moi elle passe > direct image





Madeline a dit:


> _Jeux d'eau_, variations, 1er état, 2008



Un détail de cette image


----------



## Madeline (1 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Un détail de cette image



Oui. Et je vais m'amuser avec ... d'où le «premier état».


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_28*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_29*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_30*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## Madeline (21 Juillet 2008)

​
_*Mouvance*_, 2005.
Dessin à la mine de plomb.
Format: 10,5 x 19,5 cm.​


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

*mandala_02*. Vidéo. 2008. © Tous droits réservés.​


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_31*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## electricpolaris (3 Août 2008)

Et je l'ai eu mon diplôme... comme quoi, on se demande où va l'art? Si ce n'est à Nachie


----------



## electricpolaris (3 Août 2008)

Ceux ci, les mêmes mais un an après


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2008)

on croirait un mélange méduse-cortex ! on a une jeune femme bien sympathique ici, j'vous l'dis ! Bravo à toi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> on croirait un mélange méduse-cortex !



Ouais... Un croisement entre le roudoudou et la moule à Josette.... Du moment que ça se lèche....


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_32*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2008)

@Patoch' : c'est bien de nous faire des commentaires gustatifs  
Seulement j'ai cru comprendre que tu comptais poster quelques images de boulots* 


@alèm : oui, une jeune fille bien sympathique 
Tu ferais pas des sculptures ou quelque chose** qui puisse être posté ici&#8230; 


@electricpolaris : félicitations pour ton diplôme. 
Ton travail n'a rien de drôle, bien au contraire. Une vue d'ensemble permettrait d'apprécier la globalité*** de ton &#339;uvre. Même si je sais qu'un plan rapproché accentue, dans ce cas, ton propos. :love: Évaporation, dessèchement, disparition, apparition, le plein, le vide, liquide, solide&#8230;



*_je vais voir ce que j'ai en stock_ avais-tu dis. Info ou intox
**de la photographie plasticienne
***de satisfaire ma curiosité


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> @Patoch' : c'est bien de nous faire des commentaires gustatifs
> Seulement j'ai cru comprendre que tu comptais poster quelques images de boulots*




Ben nan biquet... Comme je l'ai déjà dit ailleurs, j'aime pas étaler...
Ma présence ici n'est pas soumise à ce que je peux produire en dehors de mes saillies que d'aucuns pourraient prendre comme désagréables.... 
Ici, c'est un bar(ouais, tu peux gueuler  Alem), putain de dieu!
Quand je vais dans un bar, je débarque pas avec ma science ou mes facultés....
Juste envie de me rincer la glotte et de raconter des conneries...




Merde! Pourquoi j'ai jamais voulu emboucanner mes contemporains avec mes productions?... 
Le plus marrant c'est de faire... le reste...
Pareil pour la musique.
Péter la gueule de mon bassiste à coup de pied de cymbale...
Démonter la gueule du con qui voulait nous fracasser, à  coup de bottes allemandes...
Pas de questions...
Il faut juste le faire... brut
Entier...
Et prier n'importe quelle merde pour qu'on puisse le rester ; entiers...

C'est urgent!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2008)

Ah oui... J'ai oublié de vous dire que je vous humectais dévotement la raie...
Mais n'est-ce point un tantinet déplacé ?....
Je vous avoue que je me pose encore la question...


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Un croisement entre le roudoudou et la moule à Josette.... Du moment que ça se lèche....



dis pas ça, foguenne qui lêche tout "pour goûter" va revenir fissa de ses vacances ! 



aCLR a dit:


> @alèm : oui, une jeune fille bien sympathique



_en même temps, si j'en crois foguenne, faut lêcher pour savoir si ça a en plus bon goût ! je ne me prononcerais pas avant ! (psssst : ne mets pas trop de fond de teint, car autant le belge lêche des barres de métro, autant je préfère éviter de mourir d'un cancer de la langue, je l'aime bien ma grosse langue&#8230_
mais sinon, oui, j'aime les gens barrés (mais pas trop après ils sont chiants), les gens rock'n roll, etc&#8230; enfin des gens qui vivent !


aCLR a dit:


> Tu ferais pas des sculptures ou quelque chose** qui puisse être posté ici&#8230;



non, mais j'ai longtemps taffé avec un sculpteur, il s'appelle Albert Hirsch






PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ici, c'est un bar(ouais, tu peux gueuler  Alem), putain de dieu!



non, c'est pas un bar, on peut pas s'bourer la gueule ici !  ni danser avec des belettes hollandaises dont foguenne lêchera le fond de teint un peu plus tard&#8230;  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah oui... J'ai oublié de vous dire que je vous humectais dévotement la raie...
> Mais n'est-ce point un tantinet déplacé ?....
> Je vous avoue que je me pose encore la question...



dadaïste nihiliste !


----------



## electricpolaris (4 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> on croirait un mélange méduse-cortex ! on a une jeune femme bien sympathique ici, j'vous l'dis ! Bravo à toi !


 Merci Alèm

En fait j'avais fait des experiences avec ça :http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombucha
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombucha


----------



## electricpolaris (4 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> @electricpolaris : félicitations pour ton diplôme.
> Ton travail n'a rien de drôle, bien au contraire. Une vue d'ensemble permettrait d'apprécier la globalité*** de ton uvre. Même si je sais qu'un plan rapproché accentue, dans ce cas, ton propos. :love: Évaporation, dessèchement, disparition, apparition, le plein, le vide, liquide, solide
> ***de satisfaire ma curiosité




Woaw t'es balèse... les gens des Beaux-Arts en s'ont même pas arrivé à cette observation, cela dit ils étaient Rouénais aussi


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2008)

electricpolaris a dit:


> Merci Alèmhttp://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombucha



pourquoi le rolleyes ?

rigolo comme attitude alors que je pensais à matthew barney en disant ça moi


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2008)

electricpolaris a dit:


> Merci Alèm
> 
> En fait j'avais fait des experiences avec ça :http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombucha


Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette matière?


----------



## electricpolaris (4 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette matière?



Hmmm... c'est pas une "matière" genre cloug, c'est un champignon en fait, mais pas vraiment un "champignon" à proprement parler./.. c'est une sorte de bacterie qui vit l'une collée à l'autre en formant un corp un peu visqueux, on l'appelle "champignon de longue vie", "kombucha", "champignon à thé"... c'est très "new age" et les stars adorent (genre Madonna etc...) parce que ça fermente (un peu comme le vin et la bière) et ça fermente dans le thé avec du sucre. Donc le liquide sombre en fait c'est du thé. À la base on peut le boire (d'où le fait que ça soit super populaire dans le milieu "new age", cf. les gens pensent que ça rajeunit et aide a renforcer le métabolisme) y a eu de réelles études sur ce "specimen".
Et personnellement je le connaissais depuis petite en Russie où on se le passait de main à main. Il grandit en couches, dès qu'une couche a bien grossit elle se détache légerment et alors on peut les multiplier facilement et les mettre à part dans un autre bocal.

Donc, mon idée, c'était de crée des sortes de sculptures en verre où je prenais soin de ces champipi (comme les ai appelé jadis) et pour les voir grandir en s'adaptant à ces cocons (le plus dur dans l'histoire ça aura été de fabriquer ces "cocons" en verre, qui rappellent un peu la forme d'un ventre (sans entrer dans le gore ou le glauque clean à la Barney*)

Cela dit ce travail est un vestige, j'ai quitté les beaux arts y a des années maintenant (bon, ok y a deux ans) mais... on m'a bien pris pour une  avec ce projet. (Qui était sur un an d'évolution) aussi au moment du diplôme j'ai voulu en faire gouter à mon jury (dans d'autres bocaux plus à même à boire, enfin ça a un gout de cidre, c'est plutôt "bon") mais ils ont pas voulu, ça m'a pas trop plu, parce que bon, dès que quelqu'un connaît pas trop il ose jamais.... bref tous mes amis aux beaux arts ont fini par avoir une souche je l'avoue...

*très populaire cela dit ce type dans le milieu des étudiants aux Beaux-Arts


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

electricpolaris a dit:


>



j'avais un ami Taïwanais qui travaillait sur la "moisissure" avec des fruits ou des légumes, à la fin des années 80.

d'une certaine façon, entre son univers et le tien, il y a une convergence de proposition qui passe par l'organique, le vivant, l'éphémère, le _process_, la dégradation, la disparition et l'univers des métamorphoses.

ces formes lentes en expansion sont comme des cristallisations* en mouvement... 

elles sont en connivence avec les traces de lait séchées sur des plaques de marbre de Wolfgang Laib, la graisse de Beuys ou l'utilisation de la vaseline chez Barney..


*_ avec du sucre et de l'acide nitrique, tu obtiens une forme d'ambre carbonisée qui va du jaune au noir en passant par le brun-rouge, avec un lent processus de désagrégation dû à l'oxygène de l'air, à la température et à l'évaporation du liquide...
en rajoutant de la résine de copal, tu ralentis le processus...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2008)

Moi quand j'avais 15 ans je faisait des cartes de France super organiques et éphémères (ma mère lavait souvent les draps).
J'étais donc plasticien sans le savoir?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi quand j'avais 15 ans je faisait des cartes de France super organiques et éphémères (ma mère lavait souvent les draps).
> J'étais donc plasticien sans le savoir?




la différence est toujours dans l'intention... 


*******





Wim Delvoye. Cloaca. 2000-2007.


.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi quand j'avais 15 ans je faisait des cartes de France super organiques et éphémères (ma mère lavait souvent les draps).
> J'étais donc plasticien sans le savoir?


 
Oui.
Mais, était-ce le résultat de songes ou de fantasmes impliquant des cuillères à soupe ?

Je parie que non.
Tu vois ?

Tu n'est donc pas un plasticien,
seulement un branlotin.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> la différence est toujours dans l'intention...
> 
> .


Je vais m'y remettre alors.
Je posterais les résultats ici.


----------



## electricpolaris (5 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> j'avais un ami Taïwanais qui travaillait sur la "moisissure" avec des fruits ou des légumes, à la fin des années 80.
> 
> d'une certaine façon, entre son univers et le tien, il y a une convergence de proposition qui passe par l'organique, le vivant, l'éphémère, le _process_, la dégradation, la disparition et l'univers des métamorphoses.
> 
> ...




Oui en fait c'est bien tout ça, ma démarche était sur l'évolutif, aussi quelque chose lié au temps, à l'entretien (comme une plante) aussi lié au sentimental, parce que tout le monde connaissait mes champignons... aussi comme les couches pouvait être transmises, c'était aussi un prétexte au social... biensûr, tout ça, c'était "jadis" dans les années 2006... mais bon, à vrai dire cela a pas trop été acclamé non plus, j'ai même pas réussi à passer en 4 ème année, parce que justement y avais pas de sexe dans mon projet... maintenant dans "l'art" que cela soit du cinéma à la BD, ou les arts plastiques, sans sex ça vaut rien pour le public, la valeur marchande toujours... moi ça m'a beaucoup blasé et je m'en suis allée comme une princesse, sans insister sur la décision du jury de ne pas m'accepter alors que d'autres ont vendu leur âme pour ce faux "prestige"...

En tous cas aujourd'hui je joue des cymbales dans ce groupe


Et j'avoue que j'adore


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

en même temps, dans ce forum, on ne parle pas trop politique. je ne veux plus être modérateur mais ce n'est pas le lieu, ni la ligne politique du parti (rires) ! 

c'est un choix, il ya un forum où tu peux en causer mais ici non.

c'est dingue le nombre de gens des beaux-arts qui vivent à Berlin ou qui vont y aller vivre dans les gens que je connais&#8230; surtout à Nantes&#8230; 
_
sinon moi, j'adore quand des gens de vingt ans disent "jadis" pour 2 ans auparavant&#8230; surtout quand ce jadis était pour moi il n'y a que 12 ans&#8230; _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

electricpolaris a dit:


> En tous cas aujourd'hui je joue des cymbales dans ce groupe
> 
> Et j'avoue que j'adore



vous êtes combien dans votre groupe...


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ()
> elles sont en connivence avec les traces de lait séchées sur des plaques de marbre de Wolfgang Laib, la graisse de Beuys ou l'utilisation de la vaseline chez Barney..()



Il y a aussi l'art de l'Ikebana vu par Yukio Nakagawa (le lien est en japonais, l'image soutenant mon propos en bas à droite)



jpmiss a dit:


> Moi quand j'avais 15 ans je faisait des cartes de France super organiques et éphémères (ma mère lavait souvent les draps).
> ()



Et bien Orlan brodait les contours de ces _tâches_ sur les draps de son trousseau qu'elle tendait, ensuite par les coins, au sol ou sur le mur.





Petite note à l'attention des posteurs.
Nous sommes dans portfolio, donc vous devez posséder les droits concernant les visuels que vous postez. Aucune consigne particulière concernant les liens qui pourraient étayer vos propos.


----------



## electricpolaris (6 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> vous êtes combien dans votre groupe...



Tout dépend de la disponibilité, mais très nombreux


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2008)

je peux participer ? je joue du be-bop à la trompette&#8230;


----------



## electricpolaris (7 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je peux participer ? je joue du be-bop à la trompette




Biensûr Alème !!!


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2008)

electricpolaris a dit:


> Biensûr Alème !!!



ah je ne sais pas, je sens comme une certaine froideur de ta part à mon égard&#8230; et ce n'est pas réciproque, je t'assure, mes camarades bolchevi&#8230; euh mes amis du Polit-Bur&#8230; euh du cours de Ping-Pong et moi nous aimerions dans notre superbe datcha en Sibérie, je suis sûr que tu y trouverais matière à développer ton art&#8230; 

_ceci dit, tu sais, moi j'aime bien ce sujet, sinon je n'aurais pas fait qu'il existe&#8230;  sinon, c'est Alèm sans e&#8230; c'est masculin, ça veut dire l'au-delà dans une certaine littérature lisboète&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ...mes camarades bolchevi euh mes amis du Polit-Bur euh du cours de Ping-Pong et moi nous aimerions dans notre superbe datcha en Sibérie, *je suis sûr que tu y trouverais matière à développer ton art*



es-tu sûr que les champignons "Kombucha" peuvent pousser dans la région de la Kolyma...


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> es-tu sûr que les champignons "Kombucha" peuvent pousser dans la région de la Kolyma...



des tests réalisés sur des plantes de pieds laissés à volonté dans des solutions sucrés semblent nous prouver que lui, je peux couper quelques pieds pour que tu les analyses si tu veux !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> des tests réalisés sur des plantes de pieds laissés à volonté dans des solutions sucrés semblent nous prouver que lui, je peux couper quelques pieds pour que tu les analyses si tu veux !



c'est vrai, ce ne sont pas les cadavres qui manquent, là-bas...


----------



## electricpolaris (8 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah je ne sais pas, je sens comme une certaine froideur de ta part à mon égard et ce n'est pas réciproque, je t'assure, mes camarades bolchevi euh mes amis du Polit-Bur euh du cours de Ping-Pong et moi nous aimerions dans notre superbe datcha en Sibérie, je suis sûr que tu y trouverais matière à développer ton art
> 
> _ceci dit, tu sais, moi j'aime bien ce sujet, sinon je n'aurais pas fait qu'il existe  sinon, c'est Alèm sans e c'est masculin, ça veut dire l'au-delà dans une certaine littérature lisboète
> _



Ah toi aussi tu as une Datcha??? Non mais si je t'assure, c'est réciproque...


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2008)

electricpolaris a dit:


> Ah toi aussi tu as une Datcha??? Non mais si je t'assure, c'est réciproque...



quel bonheur de te rencontrer, enfin !:love: :love: :love:


----------



## electricpolaris (8 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> quel bonheur de te rencontrer, enfin !:love: :love: :love:


Fais attention à ce que tu dis donc, tu as à faire à du sang russe


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2008)

electricpolaris a dit:


> Fais attention à ce que tu dis donc, tu as à faire à du sang russe



ça se mélange au sang lisboète ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_33*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

T'as été traumatisé par les cuillères dans ton enfance toi...


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'as été traumatisé par les cuillères dans ton enfance toi...



Traumatisé par les cuillères ?

Non, je dirais plutôt que je suis excédé* de la façon dont le quidam prononce mon patronyme. Il faut dire, à sa décharge, que je ne vis pas dans la région d'où il est originaire. Ce qui fausse leur lecture donc leur prononciation.

Aussi, la genèse anecdotique** ce travail basée sur l'utilisation d'un ustensile alimentaire, en lieu et place de mon corps, repose sur une aide à la prononciation de mon nom par association d'images.

Dans ma pratique plastique cette forme usuelle qui se substitue au corps pour le symboliser revêt plusieurs concepts assez simples dont celui énoncé plus haut. C'est la forme qui nous suit de la naissance (cuillère de naissance) à la mort (ramasser à la petite cuillère) et nous sert à manger tout au long de la vie. C'est aussi un outil que nous possédons tous au creux de notre main. Et ses courbes rappellent celles d'un corps.

Tu remarqueras que chaque modèle est déchu de sa fonction nourricière. C'est un point important dans ma pratique. Ôter l'usage me permet de la nommer Autoportrait.

Ma petite définition

Je dirais plutôt que je suis tombé dedans quand j'étais petit 


*moi aussi je peux employer un mot sans en maîtriser sa portée
**depuis le collège j'utilise cette image de cuillère:hein:


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_34*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## Le_viking (24 Août 2008)

J'adore ton trip sur la cuillère ! C'est tout simplement énorme, La grande tu l'as faite toi même?


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2008)

Je ne fais rien moi-même. J'ai des tas de petites mains chinoises qui font cela très bien pour moi. D'ailleurs depuis que les JO sont finis, ils vont pouvoir recommencer à bosser dans les usines polluantes avec lesquelles je conçois mes boulots.


----------



## Le_viking (24 Août 2008)

ah... Les pauvres


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2008)

Le_viking a dit:


> ah... Les pauvres


Non, tu ne peux pas dire ça. Cela les enrichis de travailler pour les européens.

Bon en fait, je fais une épreuve en plâtre de la pièce et je l'envoie en fonderie afin de la transformer dans le métal de mon choix.

Et puis comme la nouvelle semaine arrive et que je ne veux pas nécessairement flooder ; je vous glisse la page 35&#8230;


&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;









*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_35*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre&#8230;​


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_36*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_37*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_38*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_39*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_40*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_41*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## GroDan (7 Octobre 2008)

Y'en a que pour toi aclr ! Mais j'aime bien !


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_42*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_43*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2008)

*Dépeinture*, exemplaire 01 / 12, 303 x 217 x 33 mm, mixed media, 2007 © Tous droits réservés.
Photo Olivier Obry 2007 © Tous droits réservés.​


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_44*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (27 Octobre 2008)

*Seconde*. _Video_. 2008. © Tous droits réservés.​


----------



## aCLR (2 Novembre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_45*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2008)

Un p'tit lien, pour ceusses qui seraient ou sont dans le coin...


----------



## Madeline (5 Novembre 2008)

,






_Vagues de pierre_, 2007. 
Sérigraphie sur papier d'Arche, rehaussée au pochoir à l'aquarelle​


----------



## freefalling (5 Novembre 2008)

_Merci de tenir compte des règles générales de Portfolio. Ce sujet rassemble plus spécifiquement des photos des oeuvres des participants. _


----------



## freefalling (5 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Madeline (6 Novembre 2008)

freefalling a dit:


> _ Ce sujet rassemble plus spécifiquement des photos des oeuvres des participants. _



... ce fil a été créé (par aCLR avec la permission de Alèm) dans un sens beaucoup plus large....

Le travail d'un plasticien peut être représenté autrement que par des photos... des oeuvres


----------



## aCLR (6 Novembre 2008)

freefalling a dit:


>


Pour parler de l'art, il y a ce fil. Sauf bien sûr si tu es La Ribot 


Madeline a dit:


> ... ce fil a été créé (par aCLR avec la permission de Alèm) dans un sens beaucoup plus large....
> 
> Le travail d'un plasticien peut être représenté autrement que par des photos... des oeuvres


Oui il peut être aussi écrit, parlé, filmé


J'aime beaucoup cette sérigraphie rehaussée à l'aquarelle, Madline.


----------



## Madeline (8 Novembre 2008)

.
.






*Confidences*, 2007. 
Sérigraphie rehaussée au pochoir à l'aquarelle.​


----------



## Madeline (8 Novembre 2008)

Pour répondre à ta judicieuse remarque aCLR, voici les dimensions de *Vague de Pierre* et de *Confidences*...
car je ne peux plus editer 

Format de l'image: 16 x 22 cm
Format avec cadre (vertical): 30 x 37 cm

Tu le vois ce n'est pas si grand que cela... mais cela pourrait l'être... Qui sais, je reprendrais peut-être ces compositions en très grand ... et à l'huile par exemple


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_46*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (17 Novembre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_47*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## NED (17 Novembre 2008)

aCLR j'aime bien la variété de tes sujets.....:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (17 Novembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> aCLR j'aime bien la variété de tes sujets.....:rateau:




:mouais:
:hein:




C'est le format hebdomadaire qui l'impose.
Je travaille sur un éphéméride pour 2009


----------



## aCLR (24 Novembre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_48*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## Madeline (24 Novembre 2008)

.
.






 *E*, 1994. Huile sur toile. Hauteur 16 cm.​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2008)

en marge de travaux interactifs basés sur l'aléatoire, le fragmentaire et le discontinu (pour l'instant, uniquement en Off-Line), une série de films ultra-courts basés sur le _Found-Footage_ où pour un film donné, une image par plan aura été retenue et à chaque fois qu'il y aura une modification de contenu dans l'image (avec une différence de trois valeurs de cadre entre chaque image).

_
l'idée est d'être dans la matière filmique même, dans cette zone indiscernable où tout est mouvement.
_ 

*******
cette séquence de 597 images est tirée du film _Les Chevaux de Feu_ de Serguei Paradjanov. 1964 ("&#1058;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080; &#1079;&#1072;&#1073;&#1099;&#1090;&#1099;&#1093; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074;". Dovzhenko film studios. Kiev).

séquence brute sans génériques ni bande sonore.
les _interfacts_ et _macroblocs_ sont volontaires (et non le résultat d'un mauvais encodage DM).


normalement la vidéo est en mode Haute Qualité (HQ en jaune), sinon, cliquer sur l'icône _HQ_.
 pour avoir la vidéo en mode Plein écran, cliquer sur l'icône _Resize._



[dm]x7k4i4[/dm]
LHO. _Untitled._ 2008. © All rights reserved.

.


----------



## aCLR (1 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> (&#8230
> 
> _
> l'idée est d'être dans la matière filmique même, dans cette zone indiscernable où tout est mouvement.
> ...





C'est tout à fait le voyage que je viens de faire.








&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;









*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_49*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre&#8230;​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

[dm]k3yXOxWpSLq35SRrOc&related[/dm]

LHO. _Untitled._ 2008. © All rights reserved.



.​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

cette séquence de 1593 images est tirée de 
_Dogma 2: The Idiots_ de Lars Van Trier. © 1998. 
Zentropa Entertainments 2 APS. La Sept Cinéma. ZDF / arte.




 [dm]k5imTZK9ryKOxpRQcg&related[/dm]​ 

.


----------



## aCLR (8 Décembre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_50*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (16 Décembre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_51*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (27 Décembre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_52*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


À suivre​


----------



## aCLR (29 Décembre 2008)

*Restitution*. Festival International du Cerf-volant de Dieppe. 1996. © Tous droits réservés.
*Cal_2008_53*. 200 x 140 x 8 mm. 36 exemplaires. Extrait semainier. 2007. © Tous droits réservés.


Fin​


----------

